# Vandwellers?



## brotherfuzzy (Mar 7, 2012)

As the cost of living (maintaining) keeps going up, van dwelling is looking more attractive. Really can't see Momma and me going back to the old VW camper bus ('tho it was fun when it would run) so I was thinking of converting a step-van or the like. Anybody been there, done that?


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Got a buddy who travels along the Appalachian mtns, living in a VW van, down by the river (haha, normally). 

Been doing it for a decade or two. Lives a very simple life and he wouldn't want it any other way. 
Sings/plays guitar in many local pub establishments for food and a cold one, saves a little for some gas money and van repairs, makes his own soaps and stuff...hops in the creek/river for a bath and also has a large network of friends who he hangs with wherever he may be. 

It's do-able, but a very simple lifestyle.


----------



## brotherfuzzy (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, make no mistake, did have a blast with that camper bus, but we aren't as young as we were then and I thought that a step-van would allow a few more creature comforts.

Building it out myself, momma and I could include what we wanted and exclude the fluff stuff.

Accessible storage for the stringed instruments would be a high priority


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I think what you what to do is called boondocking. Check out Cheapliving.com They have info on using vans as homes. I don't know anymore then this, just stumbled accross this info.


----------



## brotherfuzzy (Mar 7, 2012)

Been to that Cheapliving.com before, great info. But I just looked at it again and found the sister connection in the upper left (Cheapgreenliving.com). Go figure... take a little time to look around and find things! Anyways, the sister site has great info. Tweto, thanks for getting me to look again!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've known a few in my day and they always had some pretty sweet Vans. 

If it's something I could do I would have looked into it but it seems I'm to large for tight spaces like that.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

brotherfuzzy said:


> Been to that Cheapliving.com before, great info. But I just looked at it again and found the sister connection in the upper left (Cheapgreenliving.com). Go figure... take a little time to look around and find things! Anyways, the sister site has great info. Tweto, thanks for getting me to look again!


Also try CheapRVliving.com


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I lived in a converted U-haul for a while.even had a stove and a sink but going poo in a bucket gets old fast!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> I lived in a converted U-haul for a while.even had a stove and a sink but going poo in a bucket gets old fast!


wow, I have an old U-haul with a granny box I did/do the same thing with! I usually used a truck or rest stop bathroom tho... or took a shovel & dug a privy :beercheer:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a hippy van in 72.
Shag carpeting, round windows in back, wood paneled all around.
Didn't live in it but it was great for partying on the go.
Strap a keg in it, crank up the 8 track and get 1 straight sober guy to drive.
As for living in one now. No way no how.
Older motor homes are cheap on Craigslist.com and that is what I would do.
I love my wife and she loves me but a van would be way to much togetherness.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

backlash said:


> I had a hippy van in 72.
> Shag carpeting, round windows in back, wood paneled all around.
> Didn't live in it but it was great for partying on the go.
> Strap a keg in it, crank up the 8 track and get 1 straight sober guy to drive.
> ...


:2thumb: IMHO bus-style frames are stronger than van-style frames also...


----------

